# large seroma evacuation



## lindacoder (May 25, 2010)

Patient had a large 20 cm seroma of the buttock. Deep tissues were divide and approximately 200 cc of fluid was evacuated.  7" French flat drain was placed through a separate stab incision and lay to rest in this cavity, sutured into place.  Deep tissues closed with running 2-0 Vicryl and skin incisions closed with running 4-0 Monocryl subcuticular stitch.  

I didn't see anything in the musculoskeletal section and don't feel like 10140 is enough. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------

